# Mid range speakers



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

hello 

I have and infinity TSS-1200 system ( HK 235 ( i think will check later at home it about 6 years old has 2 HDMI and 7.1) Receiver 

i have a polk audio 12inch sub 

i was thinking of adding 2 speak to the front channels and moving the current fronts to make a 7.1 system 

any recommendation on the front speakers? 

is this the right coarse to follow? 

I also have a very odd shaped room any setup experts here? I have placed anything yet but i just ordered everything to to put the media gear in the storage room closet. but the sound system may ditate room setup


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

turbo v6 camaro said:


> hello
> 
> I have and infinity TSS-1200 system ( HK 235 ( i think will check later at home it about 6 years old has 2 HDMI and 7.1) Receiver
> 
> ...


Andrew,
A picture would aid immensely in understanding your room limitations. If this room is as less than ideal then it sounds, 7.1 really might not be worth doing. Your best course of action probably would be to optimize your 5.1 array.

That being said, the TSS-1200 could easily be improved upon. Indeed starting with the Mains or Front Speakers is the best place to start. Newegg has a killer deal on the $599 Klipsch Icon W-14's for $199 a pair. These Speakers represent a major upgrade over the tiny satellite speakers in the 5.1 Speakers in a Box that is the TSS-1200. In addition, the Klipschs need very little power to play at Reference Levels which makes them that much of a better match for your current setup.
Nevermind. Newegg has sold out of the Icons.

These Martin Logan Motion 10's retail for $800 a pair and are available for $400 a pair. A big advantage to these over the Icons is that these are Floorstanding Speakers. Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882981007

If the Martin Logan's are too expensive, these Pioneer's are excellent for the money and cost the same $199 for a pair as the Klipschs:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117403
Any of these Speakers would represent a major upgrade over the TSS-1200.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Andrew,
> A picture would aid immensely in understanding your room limitations. If this room is as less than ideal then it sounds, 7.1 really might not be worth doing. Your best course of action probably would be to optimize your 5.1 array.
> 
> That being said, the TSS-1200 could easily be improved upon. Indeed starting with the Mains or Front Speakers is the best place to start. Newegg has a killer deal on the $599 Klipsch Icon W-14's for $199 a pair. These Speakers represent a major upgrade over the tiny satellite speakers in the 5.1 Speakers in a Box that is the TSS-1200. In addition, the Klipschs need very little power to play at Reference Levels which makes them that much of a better match for your current setup.
> ...


i will upload a drawing and photos when i get home tonight. 

i was looking at these thus far. i'm not sure waht driver i need to blance the system. do you need 3 way speaker for the surrounds to ? or are the 1200"s fine for those? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JBL-ES80BK-...96?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item2a1e337ec0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JBL-ES90-4-...92?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item5ae72601e8

I was looking at at the pioneers you sent too (amazon is cheaper  ) 

then i found these 4 way speakers

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-SSF-7000...qid=1342806214&sr=1-1&keywords=speakers+4+way 

JBL also has some for $279 each and infinity has some for $450 each lol I'm try to stay in the $500 range for both


i'm basing my selection of a theory that each size cone makes a range Hz excellent and range good and range okay. 

so my thinking is 12 - woofer, 8 woofer/low mid, 6inch mid, 4 inch mid/high, tweeters highs 

what i don't know is if this is correct and if that's what you need in every speaker. My understanding (witch maybe way over on mars) is the surround speakers don't do much BASS, they do more mid/high. that why you only need 1-2 sub woofers


----------



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

this might help a bit

I'll get a room diagram and some photos tonight but this a general view (each line is 2 foot) ..... are empty space "X" are windows
HALL
..........._________
|_step_|.............|
|.......................X
X.......................X
X.......................X
X.......................|
X................====|
X...............||
|...______...|| <^ the "=" is a step and so is the "||" these lead to the dining room, the living is sunk 1FT
|...|.......|....|
|__|.......|__|
...^....^....^... bookshelf/fireplace/bookshelf

not perfect but its close

Read more: under carpet power for chairs - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would steer clear of Sony Speakers. The Pioneer's we are discussing are Designed by Andrew Jones who heads up Pioneer's ultra high end TAD Loudspeakers and previously did cutting edge work at KEF. Mr. Jones is truly one of the most gifted Speaker Designers of his generation.

As you are using a decent Subwoofer, I would focus far more on Tweeter/Midrange Woofer Build Quality and just make sure that whatever Speakers you are considering are capable of playing down to at least 80hz and ideally around 60-65hz. That being said, I would set the Crossover for all channels at 80hz. 

I have Fronts and Surrounds that play down to around 40hz and lower on the Vantages and still use an 80hz Crossover for all channels. Simply put, a dedicated Subwoofer is almost always superior to a Midbass Driver at 80hz and lower. In addition, the best place for Bass is seldom the best place for setting up Loudspeakers. Couple in the fact that by using an 80hz Crossover takes a great deal of strain off the AVR compared to running the Speakers Full Range and it is a win-win.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would steer clear of Sony Speakers. The Pioneer's we are discussing are Designed by Andrew Jones who heads up Pioneer's ultra high end TAD Loudspeakers and previously did cutting edge work at KEF. Mr. Jones is truly one of the most gifted Speaker Designers of his generation.
> 
> As you are using a decent Subwoofer, I would focus far more on Tweeter/Midrange Woofer Build Quality and just make sure that whatever Speakers you are considering are capable of playing down to at least 80hz and ideally around 60-65hz. That being said, I would set the Crossover for all channels at 80hz.
> ...


thanks for the info on the sonys 

what are the general thoughs on Harmon Kardon (infinity and JBL these days?) HK sometimes get great sales in there ebay store for speakers and receivers 

i have the pioneers in my amazon cart..... no to sneak them to the house :whistling:

my current TSS-1200 are 120HZ cut off per the manual.

edit
oh i miss read the price of the MartinLogan up there i though it was 800 not 400 LOL 

those look very nice, and they need less watts too


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Infinity and JBL are both under the umbrella of the Harman Corporation and both benefit greatly from the R&D from sister brands like Revel and so forth. Infinity's Primus Series are fantastic values as are JBL's Active Studio Monitors just to name a couple of segments. And JBL Synthesis is amazing as well.
Cheers,
J


----------



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

hello I order the martins from new egg, thank for the tip 

i'm going ot move 2 tss-1200 to he back for a 7.1 set up


----------

